# Project Naad



## deepsingh87 (Aug 29, 2007)

What does the sangat on this forum think about Home | Project Naad :: Infinity in Simplicity and their work.
and there recent response to this website The Islam-Sikhism Interfaith Site

and these were the responses by the project naad team.
 Articles:
http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uplo...am_rebuttal.pdf

http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uplo...un_rebuttle.pdf

http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uplo...nsmigration.pdf


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2007)

*Courage and resolution are the spirit and soul of virtue.*

Bravo !!!  Keep it up. I have a slideshow that might interest you. Email me to get it.

tawaifbegum@yahoo.com


----------



## TGill (Aug 30, 2007)

Begum ji

Curious about your email id name.. will be great if you could answer yourself and not let the google talk..


----------



## deepsingh87 (Aug 30, 2007)

deepsingh87 said:


> What does the sangat on this forum think about Home | Project Naad :: Infinity in Simplicity and their work.
> and *there* recent response to this website The Islam-Sikhism Interfaith Site
> 
> and these were the responses by the project naad team.
> ...



Ms. Begum ji i have nothing to do with the project. I think you misunderstood what i said. What i meant was has anyone else on this forum visited *their* site.


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2007)

TGill Ji,
You are curious about my email name. Why ?


----------



## adeep646 (Aug 30, 2007)

i mean appsolutely no offense to Islam. 

there was a topic with how many wives Mr. Mohamed had. he maybe married ten but had many many women around. 
What would you do to a man who marries  a 7 year old child? 
is there a rule againts adoption in Islam?
this is interesting.

another truth is many women of islam were kidnapped from india during their reign over india and were forcibly converted to Islam like most of the people forefathers were. die or convert . i choose death.


----------



## drkhalsa (Aug 30, 2007)

> i mean appsolutely no offense to islam.



I dont believe you !




> What would you do to a man who marries  a 7 year old child???????
> this is crazy.



After reading theselines

I understand that sometimes people need some filthy stuff to counter attcjk the opposite party  but its not always the best choice  .Itjust breed hatred and prove weakness  of people using filthy language so \i dont think Sikh should use it 




> and why do u keep saying every time you say his name "(may peace be with him and blessing)"
> LOL
> 
> if he was where u think he is then he does need your blessings and is already in peace. i think most people in the deep in the back of there pretty sculls know where he really is.




They also feel exactly same about Sikh Gurus ( can read some topics on this forum in HARD TALK section in convesation with muslim )



> another truth is many women of islam were kidnapped from india during their reign over india and were forcibly converted to Islam like most of the people forefathers were. die or convert . i choose death.



This shows the weakness of folks who were robbed of their girls and women 

And it is still going on in India in Muslim majority areas will continue untill our hindu brother stand up to learn from their sikh traditions 




Thanks


Jatinder Singh


----------



## TGill (Aug 30, 2007)

Begum ji.

curious why you have such a peculiar email id and username, no offense please, just ignore if it's too personal.
What does this mean to you and why you chose it !!

your name induces some kind of connotations in the mind, hence curiousity :roll:


----------



## Sherab (Aug 30, 2007)

TGill said:


> Begum ji.
> 
> curious why you have such a peculiar email id and username, no offense please, just ignore if it's too personal.
> What does this mean to you and why you chose it !!
> ...


I am interested as well...


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 30, 2007)

If the soul-bride does not seek her true Lord husband but instead search for the company of mortal being is a tawaif. That's the case with me. Also, I was inspired by one of the punjabi mystic poems sung by Abida Parveen.
Here it is again :
YouTube - Meda Ishq vee tu - Abida Parveen

The video is no longer available. spnadmin


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 2, 2007)

I am looking for volunteers to work on the following 3 leaflets in projectnaad:-

The Sikh Salutation
The Sikh Hymns and their Effects
Quotes of Yogi Bhajan


----------



## clarkejoey (Nov 2, 2007)

Sat nam, Namjap

I doubt i'm qualified to help with your pamphlets (at least for another year or so) but in answer to your first question, i have found some of ProjectNaad's work very informative, particularly in relation to day-to-day practise. Just yesterday i read one that was produced in response to some naive/spiteful quesions from an Indian Christian. This one wasn't as good as the others.

I think the writer - partly in response to the tone of the questions - leaned too far in the direction of putting down Christianity. Now, i recognise that there are a lot of flaws in the doctrines, and it's true that the questioner was often sarcastic or even insulting, but i prefer to see Sikhs take the high road.

On the whole though, even this one was full of jewels of info for this uninformed novice. I like and appreciate their work.


----------



## Simranman1 (Feb 6, 2011)

namjap said:


> If the soul-bride does not seek her true Lord husband but instead search for the company of mortal being is a tawaif. That's the case with me. Also, I was inspired by one of the punjabi mystic poems sung by Abida Parveen.
> Here it is again :
> YouTube - Meda Ishq vee tu - Abida Parveen


 
V - Good Topic Thanks to All. The above vid. link is dead, Below are some links of the same interest.

http://video.filestube.com/search.html?q=Meda+Ishq+vee+tu+-+Abida+Parveen+

http://plastictearz.wordpress.com/2010/01/02/menda-ishq-v-tu-my-love-is-you-my-beloved-you/

Do carry on with such discussions.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2011)

sphuling ji

Thank you for the update on the video link. I put a note under the video link. And Thank You for providing some substitutes.


----------

